# Best Texas mallard hunt in Texas?



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am looking for a mallard hunt this year in Texas due to lack of vacation this season to travel out of state. Anyone know a good guide? Thanks


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Broken L .... Winnie 

You can shoot all the mallards you want


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Yep. I work with a guy that brings his dad out there every year. He said it is awesome watching those mallards come into the deks.

Other than that you will have to go up to N. Texas.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Get with STeve Biggers- He runs some hunts up around Franklin. Beautiful ranch, great hunting. I take customers there several times a year. I love it. He doesnt have a whole lot of hunting info on his site below. You can also look him up on Facebook. He is a 2cool sponsor, I think.

http://www.rockycreekretrievers.com/


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Some of the pictures under the "Team Waterfowl" on the Rocky Creek site are from Franklin area.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

*Duks R Us*

Duks-R-Us in North Texas, about an hour and half north of downtown Dallas. I hunted with them last year and my group limited on Mallards, drakes mostly, (one hen pintail mixed in) and one of the drakes had some jewlery. Price is right and they guys hunt hard and often and know where the birds will be. I am hunting with them again second split this season.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

What's the Winnie hunt the pen raised mallards I have always heard of that but can't ever find it. I'm 20min from Winnie.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yep, they let them out of the pens and everyone in the blind starts throwing bread in the water and they swim right into the decoys...Its a blast...LMAO



duckman49 said:


> What's the Winnie hunt the pen raised mallards I have always heard of that but can't ever find it. I'm 20min from Winnie.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya I would take a kid to that for practice. I'm looming for a place up north to go kill them but still int in the pen mallards for some kids.


----------



## Bwana64 (Apr 12, 2005)

Moody Ranch, Navasota. Flooded timber in the Brazos River Bottom.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The best mallard hunt in Texas and people are mentioning pen raised birds??????? Come on.... haha

Hanson Outdoors (Edd Hanson)
http://www.hansonoutdoors.net/

Red Leg Outfitters (Stephen Welch)
http://www.redlegoutfitters.com/

Tell Edd and Stephen that Justin Church sent you.


----------



## rowdy's owner (Oct 9, 2011)

c-free outfitters if he still around. Had great mallard hunt with them a few years back. Centerville Texas


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mallard Hunts*

I do some mallard hunts in Central Texas. Around Deleon, Lake Proctor, and also in Bremond area. I have some pretty consistant hunts in both places.

Fowl Talk Guid Service
Billy 281-924-4984

Few pics from 2011 season.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

duckman49 said:


> What's the Winnie hunt the pen raised mallards I have always heard of that but can't ever find it. I'm 20min from Winnie.


http://brokenloutdoors.com/

No bread throwing but it can fun. Great deal for kids.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

> *Additional mallards $29 each*


$29 for a tamie? :spineyes:


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm going to give a guide up north a try in dec.


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

calphil said:


> Broken L .... Winnie
> 
> You can shoot all the mallards you want


Whats up with that cover photo, I'm not sure money is the only cost associated with hunting there. That is the oddest place to put your hand, they must be real close friends. Maybe it should be BrokeBack Outfitters.









http://www.brokenloutdoors.com/


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

bronco1 said:


> Whats up with that cover photo, I'm not sure money is the only cost associated with hunting there. That is the oddest place to put your hand, they must be real close friends. Maybe it should be BrokeBack Outfitters.


Awkward Family Photo material.


----------



## jkeithLSON (May 15, 2012)

Man, I wonder how much that cost them.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

10k


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I am guessing these birds are banded or tagged somehow?


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I am guessing these birds are banded or tagged somehow?


Yeah, they are all banded from what I understand. I know some guys who went on one of those hundred plus shoots a few years ago.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Yep, feds require all pen raised ducks to be banded or tagged. Just one of many hoops to jump through if you run a release hunt.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

It looks like there real duck hunts that's like 2 miles down from the pen raised they get lots of Bands (mallards) that stray away from the pen lol


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

How bout one like this!!!








A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> How bout one like this!!!
> View attachment 509417
> 
> 
> A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


That is a amazing pic we kill high volume of ducks but never mallards


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bronco1 said:


> Whats up with that cover photo, I'm not sure money is the only cost associated with hunting there. That is the oddest place to put your hand, they must be real close friends. Maybe it should be BrokeBack Outfitters.
> 
> http://www.brokenloutdoors.com/


Jesus. Shoot more hens.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Gee whiz, warn a guy will ya?*

There's no quantifying the amount of ugly in that pic......:slimer:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Green!!!*

Get ready boyz, it's going to be an EPIC season with much video of cupped and committed greenheads to come!!


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

Ducks r us is the way to go. Stay away from c free outfitters that guy is idiot and a peice of ****. 2 nd choice would be the guys at fowl talk they seem to kill alot of green.


----------

